# speed limit warning



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

When we upgraded to electronic taxi meters, I started when they were still mechanical  we were able to set up a warning buzzer to advise us of our speed, we could set up for two different speeds. usually 30 & 50mph.
I wonder if there is anything on the market that we could use in the motorhome for when we are abroad, rather than continuously peering at the speedo and having to convert, as km are difficult to see on mine.
Any ideas.

cabby


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

If you use a sat nav you can usually set up a warning tone to sound if you go over the speed limit.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello ...

My old Garmin Zumo had settable (is that a word?) speed limit warnings..

Still got it but never use the warning system as it drives me nuts.

But then I never speed! :roll: much.. & never in a built up area...

Ab13 8)


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

As above... I think most sat navs can be set..
I have the Autotrail in built one (navman) and use my old Tom Tom and both of those do it....

I am also sure that on my Fiat (2012) you can set something on the Base vehicle system...


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

In fact you'll probably find that the sat nav is more accurate than your speedo. 

Also some smartphone sat nav apps will do the same but to know the current speed limit may need to be on a network so could be costly.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our TomTom has various limits that can be set to remind you and our car speedo does too (Citroen Xsara Picasso), so the technology is available.

D


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

My MH has something like that in the car computer. 

I remember the setting from when I had to adjust the clock after summer time. Mine is an Iveco Daily. But I belive my previous Fiat Ducato had the same menu item on the computer.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

If you have a smartphone there are lots of speedo apps that do this .


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

If you have a smartphone there are lots of speedo apps that do this .


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cabby, I can't see the kms on my speedo as they are very small and red on black. I use my TomTom with the units set to Kms rather than mph and also the preference to display current speed limits with audible warnings. Invaluable as this gives actual speed limits for the road your are (only ocassionaly wrong). I can always see the speed I am doing in kph. I don't think it's possible to be preprogrammed for two as you have asked.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Our old sat nav will do it, but we turned off the irritating "bongs" that happened every time speed cameras were around (it happened even though we were under the speed limit).

In any case, we had to turn off the speed camera warning, it's illegal to use it in France, I believe.

The actual speed we're doing shows up in MPH, but the speed limit only shows up on some roads. Probably could change the setting to KmPH if we wanted to.

All this might be useful if we left the satnav on every journey, but in practice we don't, because the voice drives me mad, and the screen shows little that is useful until the end of our journey. We usually only turn it on when a couple of miles from the coordinates we have set.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Fiat x250 base vehicle has speed warning beeper, mine is set at 70mph, but can be set anywhere you want. It is definitely not entirely accurate, but I always have my Tom Tom set to beep for exceeding speed limts, and leave it on even when not following a route; it's too easy to miss speed limit signs when you're looking in unfamiliar territory.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Easyriders said:


> In any case, we had to turn off the speed camera warning, it's illegal to use it in France, I believe.


Danger zone warnings, which may or not be camera sites, are legal.


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

*Mr Magoo here.*

Hi.

On a Renault,i had trouble seeing the Km.,by the time i had taken my shoes and socks off to count past ten doing the Divide/Multiply,i had been flashed.Got the good lady across the road who makes cristmas/birthday cards to supply me with some stick on numbers i could see,put these on the correct 40/50/70/90/120/130,(I KNOW !! the 130 ).... km marks,and away i went. Cheapskate ? 
hulltyramper


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As said by most people, there are several ways for getting speed warnings. TomTom shows what I believe to be the most accurate speed check that does not rely on gears and tyre sizes. The X250 series have on some models an adjustable speed warning, as do many cars. I set mine at 60mph, just to remind me to check the speed limit where I happen to be driving as I am over 3.5 tons.
As for the French radar trap on TomTom, which is no longer legal, this should be automatically removed by TomTom when you connect it to your computer.

Alan


----------



## TheFellTerrier (May 19, 2008)

My Snooper sat nav can be set to warn you when you are over the particular speed limit for a given road ... I set mine to warn me when I'm 2 or 3 Km over the limit.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

rosalan said:


> As for the French radar trap on TomTom, which is no longer legal, this should be automatically removed by TomTom when you connect it to your computer.
> 
> Alan


As previously mentioned the early Tomtom units only have speed camera warnings which are illegal to use, the later system has Danger zones which to all intents and purpose are exactly the same but do warn over a longer distance but in a similar fashion. Unfortunately the older units cannot be upgraded to the newer system.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well thank you all for such a response. Cannot find it on my TT 720, am I looking in vain there. Will see what the fiat handbook says. As I use the Toll free roads, we have to slow down going through the villages, sometimes one can miss the sign as it is overgrown.

cabby


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

You lot are obviously not married :lol: wife does it for me :lol: 

dick


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

get a m/h with cruise control - set it for whatever speed you want and bingo, you'll avoid speeding :wink:


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

cabby said:


> well thank you all for such a response. Cannot find it on my TT 720, am I looking in vain there. cabby


Cabby I dont have a TT720 but have just googled the user manual and can see the same functionality as mine under Set Preferences:-

- Safety Preferences - Warn when driving faster than allowed. and also there is warn when driving faster than a set speed
- Status bar preferences - Speed. display current speed
- Set Units - to show speed in KPH


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi 
Cabby, is there not a setting on your dashboard computer that allows you to set a speed warning setting?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I think on mine you press the indicator switch in.

Alan


----------



## Priston (Jul 3, 2012)

Beware of Satnav speed indicators. They are very accurate when travelling over the flat, but since they are using a satellite when going up or coming down a hill they will under-estimate your speed.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

That's a great point which I never thought about before but it makes sense. Does it differ by much? I suppose it depends on how steep the hill is.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

That's a great point which I never thought about before but it makes sense. Does it differ by much? I suppose it depends on how steep the hill is.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Priston said:


> Beware of Satnav speed indicators. They are very accurate when travelling over the flat, but since they are using a satellite when going up or coming down a hill they will under-estimate your speed.


I saw this on the internet. I can't vouch for its accuracy but for normal road use the slope doesn't matter as far as GPS accuracy is concerned.

"A bit of basic geometry will quickly demonstrate that the error due to "slope effect" is less than 1% for any slope flatter than 1 in 8.

If you are speeding up or down a hill steeper than 1 in 8, you deserve to get caught!

Following numbers give you:
1. The gradient (expressed as 1 in ...)
2. The slope in degrees
3. An arbitrary true slope length (1,000 metres)
4. The horizontal distance as reported by a GPS
5. The error in %

Gradient Slope Slope Length Horizontal Length Error
1 in degrees metres metres	
100 0.6 1000 1000.0 0.0%
50 1.1 1000 999.8 0.0%
40 1.4 1000 999.7 0.0%
30 1.9 1000 999.4 0.1%
20 2.9 1000 998.8 0.1%
10 5.7 1000 995.0 0.5%
8 7.1 1000 992.3 0.8%
7 8.1 1000 989.9 1.0%
5 11.3 1000 980.6 1.9%
4 14.0 1000 970.1 3.0%
3 18.4 1000 948.7 5.1%
2 26.6 1000 894.4 10.6%
1 45.0 1000 707.1 29.3%


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for that rayc. I don't think I'll worry too much about the effect of the slope on the sat nav as I think it is more accurate than the speedo in all situations unless steeper than 1 in 5 - in which case I would probably be unable to speed in my outfit going up and very foolish to speed going down!

I'm glad to hear that someone has researched it however.

#theeffectoftheslopeonthesatnav


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

so if I drive off Beachy Head my sat nav will register zero as my speed. :lol:


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Ditto Bognormike.
Even the basic X250 cab has a setable speed buzzer, programmed via the same panel as the clock. 
Most useful when going downhill with the wind behind; little effort and hardly any noise can easily produce 70 mph.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

At that point in time Andrew, I would not worry about it too much, it could give you a headache.

Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Also Andrew you would not be traveling forward or backwards, so the sat nav would show you as stationary.

Thank you all for pointers, it is when slowing down to pass through villages in France I may need it.

cabby


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

sat navs don't work too well in tunnels either. Some of the longer ones may have speed traps?


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

The Fiat X250 has an adjustable speed warning which can be set for either MPH or KPH. I think you have to change the MPH/KPH setting, with just ignition on, using the Mode button and arrow buttons.
With cruise control as well it make it all very simple.
Ian


----------

